# right extremity venogram need cpt



## bhargavi (Feb 9, 2015)

patient was scheduled for pacemaker implant and the doctor couldn't get access so after venogram right extremity he stopped. i need to know what is billable here please. thanks
bhargavi


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Feb 9, 2015)

bhargavi said:


> patient was scheduled for pacemaker implant and the doctor couldn't get access so after venogram right extremity he stopped. i need to know what is billable here please. thanks
> bhargavi



36005 / 75820-rt
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## bhargavi (Feb 10, 2015)

thank you so much
bhargavi


----------

